# Does it mean anything when a girl says she had a dream about you?



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

All it really means is that she has thought of you enough times for you to be in her subconscious thoughts. But, at least you know she's been thinking about you. I have had a lot of dreams about guys. Some guys that I don't particularly care for, and some that I do. Having a dream about a guy could mean anything.


----------

